

Foursquare vs. Gowalla: Who’s Winning the Geolocation War? [INFOGRAPHIC] - MykalMorton
http://mashable.com/2010/04/22/foursquare-gowalla-infographi/

======
bhousel
So now the success of a company is measured by the number of "mentions" on
social networks?

